# Laying outside coop



## CazInOz (Feb 6, 2021)

I have 3 pullets, who all started to lay about six weeks ago. Two of them consistently lay in the laying boxes, one does most of the time. I have two laying boxes, both have fake eggs. The one who doesn't always comply today laid outside the hen house (nevermind the nesting box inside the hen house). They are all about 23 weeks old. Do I need to worry or should I consider the hen is still young and learning?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're last three words were the right ones, young and learning. She might not have this whole thing down for recognizing that she's going to lay an egg. 

Sometimes, not often, if the nest is already in use they'll either be told they can't use it or they'll avoid it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You're last three words were the right ones, young and learning. She might not have this whole thing down for recognizing that she's going to lay an egg.
> 
> Sometimes, not often, if the nest is already in use they'll either be told they can't use it or they'll avoid it.


One of my fake brown eggs made it to the local co-op where we sell the Fossil Ledges eggs. It came back though. I asked Melissa if she replaced the egg.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Who was responsible for that? You or Melissa?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

She was letting her grandkids gather eggs. I gave up sorting the Banty eggs, so they are all going to the co-op as mixed boxes now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's actually kinda cute.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That's actually kinda cute.


We're getting about nine dozen a week at the moment.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess I didn't realize you had that many girls to be laying that many eggs. We celebrate the boys and the goofy stuff they do or get into but not much is said about the girls.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I guess I didn't realize you had that many girls to be laying that many eggs. We celebrate the boys and the goofy stuff they do or get into but not much is said about the girls.


I still need to downsize the total number of roosters I have.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

NOT Goliath!!!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> NOT Goliath!!!


No.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good, glad I convinced you he needs to stay as an attraction at Fossil Ledges.


----------

